# snapshot is corrupt



## ccc (Jan 29, 2010)

hi

I try to update a ports tree on my freeBSD 7.0, but it doesn't work:
	
	



```
# portsnap fetch update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Sun Sep 13 12:25:30 CEST 2009 to Fri Jan 29 13:43:25 CET 2010.
Fetching 0 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 0 metadata files... done.
Fetching 5234 patches.....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100....110....120....130....140....150....160....170....180....190....200....
210....220....230....240....250....260....270....280....290....300....310....320....330....340....350....360....370....380....390....400....410
....420....430....440....450....460....470....480....490....500....510....520....530....540....550....560....570....580....590....600... done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 5682 new ports or files... /usr/sbin/portsnap: cannot open 0a54155b943c22ae46fce1333adf013a15b840b85692db69be02fabcafc08409.gz: No such file or directory
snapshot is corrupt.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 29, 2010)

`# rm /var/db/portsnap/tag && portsnap fetch extract`.

Trying to catch up with 5 months worth of patches is much more work (and much more error-prone) than just getting a new ports tree.


----------



## ccc (Jan 31, 2010)

Thx, now it works well.


----------

